# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Verpleegkundige met tbc besmette één kind - RTL Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Verpleegkundige met tbc besmette één kind*
*RTL Nieuws -** 2 uur geleden*
De verpleegkundige met open tbc die werkt op de kinderafdeling van het Jeroen Bosch Ziekenhuis (JBZ) in Den Bosch, heeft minstens één kind besmet.
Drie tbc-besmettingen in Den Bosch Omroep Brabant
Verpleegkundige met tbc besmette minstens één kind Stentor
*alle 11 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

